# NY Bee Wellness SPRING SURVEY 2015 with photos



## NY Bee Wellness

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/TYZZW6S

Hello-
This has been another tough winter! We would like to assess the situation for for NON-migratory beekeepers and their beehives. Information may help to determine trends in honeybee health.

Please complete the 10 question survey as best as you can and write any comments you feel that can add to future surveys and improve the NY Bee Wellness program.

SCROLL DOWN FOR PHOTOS AT BOTTOM OF SURVEY PAGE which may assist you.

All info is confidential, and general results of the survey will be shared and posted on NYBeeWellness.org by mid to late June.
A link to the survey is also on NYBeeWellness.org

Questions? : [email protected]
Thank you!

NY Bee Wellness is a 501(c)(3) non-profit organization.


----------



## WillH

There is a problem with the survey.

You cannot submit the survey without answering questions 6 and 7, both relating to hive deaths over winter. Is this survey limited to those who had less than 100% survival?


----------



## NY Bee Wellness

Hi-
Just click on *OTHER*, and write: no loss.
Thank you!


----------



## NY Bee Wellness

Reminder: Take the Spring 2015 NY Bee Wellness Survey

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/TYZZW6S

Thank you!

Preliminary reports are showing that the winter wasn't so bad.


----------



## NY Bee Wellness

There is still time to complete the survey!


----------



## NY Bee Wellness

The survey closes in 1 week - May 10!


----------



## NY Bee Wellness

The NY Bee Wellness 2015 Spring Survey closed May 12, but preliminary results show a winter mortality of 28% for honeybee loss (D/T cold, starvation). 

Over 300 non-migratory beekeepers responded with a total of ~3500 beehives. 

Breakdown by region, treatment, etc will be in a few weeks.


----------

